# Together they thrive



## LMatt88

Together as in two people. Would "Iuncta illos prosperant" work as a proper translation? Thanks in advance.


----------



## P2Grafn0l

No offence, but I fail to see the logic behind your sentence, dear LMatt88.
Feel free to defend your construction.
And this is how I would write it, assuming it is about a man and a woman:

_Ille illaque verum suum prosperabunt. = _That man and that woman will cause their truth to prosper. 

The enclitic -que already covers the adverb 'together'.

(Corrected thanks to Scholiast's #7.)


----------



## LMatt88

P2Grafn0l said:


> No offence, but I fail to see the logic behind your sentence, dear LMatt88.



Oh it's for a comic book I'm drawing about two superheroes. Kind of like they do their best when they work together.


----------



## bearded

Hello
My suggestion: _coniuncte prosperant._
In English, you have to use the personal pronoun 'they', but in Latin the verb ending already shows the plural, therefore you can drop _ille/illa.. _altogether
(_illos _would be wrong anyway, since it's accusative plural = _them)._


----------



## P2Grafn0l

Hello, Bearded.  

I was well aware that in Latin, one may drop personal pronouns. 
That aside, thank you for sharing the Latin adverb _coniuncte_, and also for your previous information on the Latin forum.


----------



## bearded

My pleasure.


----------



## Scholiast

salvete, o collaborantes!

My suggestion:

_iuncti valebunt_. '(Joined) together they will thrive'.

_prosperare _cannot be used here (in the intransitive sense of modern English 'to prosper'), as the Latin means 'to _cause_ to prosper'.

_iuncti_ is used in the context of a pair, or team, of horses or oxen yoked (and the English word 'yoke' is cognate in PIE with the Latin _iungere_)* to pull a plough or a cart.

Σ

* Edited afterthought: Latin stem _iug-_: the noun _iugum_; the verb _iungere_ has a nasal infix, as in e.g. _tangere_, _rumpere_ and numerous others.


----------



## P2Grafn0l

_Pro-_ as in, bringing into being, bringing forth, or bringing into the open.
I get it, now. 
Thank you as well, Scholiast.


----------



## LMatt88

Scholiast said:


> _iuncti valebunt_. '(Joined) together they will thrive'.



Thanks Scholiast! I was wondering, the Latin verb valere is the same as the Spanish valer?


----------



## Scholiast

@LMatt88


LMatt88 said:


> Thanks Scholiast! I was wondering, the Latin verb valere is the same as the Spanish valer?


That is exactly right. Latin _valere_ means 'to be healthy', 'to be strong', cf. words like 'valid' in English and close relatives in other modern European languages.
Σ


----------



## Snodv

Given the context we might also say "iuncti _prae_valebunt," both the translation and the origin of English "prevail."


----------



## LMatt88

Scholiast said:


> That is exactly right. Latin _valere_ means 'to be healthy', 'to be strong', cf. words like 'valid' in English and close relatives in other modern European languages.



I'm asking because in Spanish "juntos valen" would mean together they are worth it and it sounds a bit off for the original meaning but perhaps it works in Latin.


----------



## Scholiast

Scholiasta amicis SPD


LMatt88 said:


> because in Spanish "juntos valen" would mean together they are worth it


Yes, I am sorry, in my previous answer (# 10) I was thinking only of etymology, and not enough of the subtle shifts of meaning which have taken place in derivative languages. The primary sense _in Latin_ of the verb _valere_ is 'to be powerful', 'to be strong' or 'healthy' (source: _OLD_). Hence the linguistic oddity that in modern English, the noun 'ínvalid' means a person who is in some way incapacitated or crippled, whereas the adjective 'inválid' means 'not legally competent'—as in, for example an 'invalid currency' (not accepted in the relevant country) or an 'invalid passport' (because of say, being out of date).


LMatt88 said:


> perhaps it works in Latin.


Despite the potential confusion with 21st-century Spanish, I believe this is correct: '[Yoked] together they will be strong'.

I hope this clarifies matters.

Σ


----------

